# Christmas Gifts Finally Finished



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Some of you know that I started months ago designing a classic style boardcut to give my male relatives for Christmas. Unfortunately, my youngest son had a motorcycle accident and suffered a badly broken leg. I left Panama in early October to take care of him in North Carolina. My planned one month stay is now into its third month, and with all my tools back in Panama, the board cut project came to a screeching halt. I bought a few hand tools, and together with what my son had, I started building aluminum framed bent-rods. After making a few, I got my technique and design down pretty good and decided to make bent-rods for my relatives. It turned out to be a good decision. Since none of my relatives are slingshot geeks like me, the problem of learning where to find and how to install flatbands isn't a problem. For these slingshots, they can buy replacement tubes at Walmart. Anyway, here they are, 18 aluminum framed bent-rods in three different styles. Below that picture is a typical package.










Here is a typical package.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's only one o in bimbo.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job








I like the black one at the bottom.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

very nice slingshots. i love the design









i hope your son makes a full recovery


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work, do you sell these?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great job im sure your relatives will be thrilled!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys, though ZDP-189 seems to be a bit confused (albeit accurate about my involvement with many Bimbos over the years before I met my wife) about the subject.









Huey, I am out of aluminum rod, and will probably not buy any more before going back home next month. I did make two more of these than I have names on my list, and if no unexpected relatives appear, I'll get with you after Christmas. I plan to keep making them after I get home, but shipping will most likely make them too expensive to sell outside of Panama.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are great Henry! A speedy recovery to your son also.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great stuff Henry!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great work, you should have some really happy relatives...


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Well done Henry, looks like they will have alot of fun with these. Merry Christmas


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is quite a flock of slingshots Henry!!! YOU are a GREAT relative!!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah i'm pretty sure i remember some of my past relatives being from your area, we just might be related. My address is ...









can you show or explain your method for attaching the tubes to the pouch?

great looking slingshots, i like the cord wrapped ones.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

What diameter rod is that? 5/16"?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Now that is mass production!!!

I too have an inkling that we are related..... hopefully...









Kidding aside, your relatives will be delighted with those gifts, as they are both functional and very simple.

I have a question though, did you bend that aluminum rod, whatever the width....cold?

Great work, good look with paracord as well!









Cheers - John


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Henry those all look really nice. I usually only work with wood, but those are really cool.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Again, thanks to everyone for the kind words. Also thanks to Tex and his post on another forum about Texas Charlie's flip which got me interested and to Smitty for his video showing how to bend the rods. I wish I could remember who showed me how to make the pouch connection.

Now to try to answer a couple of questions.

Q. can you show or explain your method for attaching the tubes to the pouch?
A, I cut pieces of tubing about 3/8 inch long and open them with a set of circlip pliers. Then I feed one end of my tube through the loop, the pouch and back through the loop. Pix below.

Q. What diameter rod is that? 5/16"?
A. Yes, I buy it from Online Metals in 4 feet lengths . No minimums and cheap prices.

Q. did you bend that aluminum rod, whatever the width....cold?
A Yes, but I have found that if it is very cold, it is a lot easier to bend after warming it to room temperature. It does not have to be heated so hot that you need gloves.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

wow, i love that connection method. have you ever had one slip out?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> wow, i love that connection method. have you ever had one slip out?


Once, before I learned how much to pull through. There should be at least the diameter of the tube sticking out. Dankung uses this method.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your son. My best wishes for a full recovery on that end.

I like the pile of slingshots you have created there. I think we have gotten so caught up in various aspects of slingshots and become ultra-specialists (which is okay, as some of the materials out there are really good) that we've moved beyond and lost sight of the inherent simplicity of the original device. I made and shot slingshots very similar to these for years with the exception of a pocket-knife routed broomhandle providing a great hammer grip and mine were made of bent 1/4" brass rod. With slingshots such as this one could do some pretty good work and I'm certain your Theratube ones are up to the challenge.

I also like the fact you MADE your Christmas gifts vs. running out to walmart and plunking down money. People don't understand how to make something with love and craftsmanship anymore (forum members obviously exempt) and I hope your family people will enjoy them. They look like well-made pieces and were I to recieve something like that I would be proud of it. I hope at least one of them strikes the spark in someone and becomes a cherished and well-used piece from "Uncle Henry".

People, Henry here is an excellent illustration of what is to me the true meaning of Christmas.

Finally, Henry are you doing any iguana hunting with these or any others down there? If you are we need to be hearing from you in the Hunting Section. There are a few of us who dream of hunting iguanas with slingshots and would love to hear of your experiences and see some pics if you have any.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Finally, Henry are you doing any iguana hunting with these or any others down there? If you are we need to be hearing from you in the Hunting Section. There are a few of us who dream of hunting iguanas with slingshots and would love to hear of your experiences and see some pics if you have any.


First, thanks to all for the well-wishes for my son. He just had his fourth surgery since the accident, but is recovering well. He has worked only one day since the accident on Sept 13 and is again on convalescent leave. for a bit more than two more weeks. We give thanks every day that he is in the Air Force and Tri Care is paying for all the treatment.

Iguanas? JM, I'm still in the US until Jan 17. I'm in Bossier City, LA tonight and going to Sabine County Texas tomorrow for two weeks.

Unfortunately, there are no legal hunting seasons in Panama, and Iguana are protected, but I will certainly be taking one or more slingshots with me when I go fishing on Gatun Lake. I do think I know where I can take some pictures of wild Iguana and I'll try to post a few when I get back home.

I'm blushing from what you said about me, but have to agree that the folks on this board are not typical of lots of modern folks. I've seen more generosity, tolerance and helpfulness on this board than just about any other board I've been active on. There are some very good, nice, and kind folks here.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm blushing from what you said about me, but have to agree that the folks on this board are not typical of lots of modern folks. I've seen more generosity, tolerance and helpfulness on this board than just about any other board I've been active on. There are some very good, nice, and kind folks here.


have to agree there, this is a great forum, i love the people here. ive been involved in alot of smaller communities/neiches in my time and i find they often tend to be the ones with the nicest people. however this forum does have some great people, just hoping to get to know a few a bit better.

anyway, back to the OP thats alot of slingshots and i really like the bent wire designs, they look fairly simple to make and quite effective (though in my experience not as comfortable) im sure your family will enjoy them or atleast appreciate the personal craftwork, hope to see one or more of them on here soon


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Henry,
What part of North Carolina are you in. I am near Winston-Salem and wondered if I could be of any assistance to you and your son. I am an old worn out biker who now slings for therapy. Shoot me a PM if you are nearby and need anything.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Henry.....don't get in trouble with the authorities down there trying to bag something, though I am absolutely positive there are a lot of locals out in the countryside filling their pots on at least an occasional basis with their resorteras.

My family is from the northwest part of Louisiana and goes back thousands of years there (Adais Caddos). In fact, the neighboring parish (county) is Caddo Parish. I tend to think of myself as Original-American. I guess your son is at Barksdale AFB there. Again, my best wishes for his recovery and thankfully he is in the Air Force where he can get all his medical care taken care of without ruining him for the rest of his life financially.

Enjoy your time in Texas, too.....I'm about 100 miles off the Louisiana/Texas coast on a job right now.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Henry do you bend them freehand or use some sort of a jig to bend around? i'd like to see you set-up if you don't mind.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Enrique, I mean Henry,
You really got into making slingshotsThey look great, I bet they shoot as good as they look. One question, where could I get a pair of those pliers.Or could you give me the brand name and the model to look for them on ebay?? Thanks, Saludos.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

fatboy said:


> Henry,
> What part of North Carolina are you in. I am near Winston-Salem and wondered if I could be of any assistance to you and your son. I am an old worn out biker who now slings for therapy. Shoot me a PM if you are nearby and need anything.


My injured son and his older brother both live in Goldsboro. Thanks for the offer. If you're headed that way before Jan 14, let me know and we can shoot the breeze.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> _My family is from the northwest part of Louisiana and goes back thousands of years there (Adais Caddos). In fact, the neighboring parish (county) is Caddo Parish. I tend to think of myself as Original-American. _
> 
> Back in the day, my Dad used to fish Caddo Lake, so I have a fair idea of where you live. We're across the river (lake) from Many.
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Henry do you bend them freehand or use some sort of a jig to bend around? i'd like to see you set-up if you don't mind.


I have a small jig that is very simple to make and that I hold in a vise. I plan to write a fully illustrated tutorial, maybe a video to post here when I get back to NC.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Hey Enrique, I mean Henry,
> You really got into making slingshotsThey look great, I bet they shoot as good as they look. One question, where could I get a pair of those pliers.Or could you give me the brand name and the model to look for them on ebay?? Thanks, Saludos.


The brand name is OEM and the model is 25356. I did not find them on eBay, but Amazon has them. Here's a link.

http://www.amazon.com/OEM-25356-Heavy-Duty-Pliers/dp/B00062YZOE

You can probably find them at most car or truck parts stores that also sell tools. These are pretty much standard tools for mechanics.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Henry. It's a small world.....my people live all around Many in a small community named Robeline and some in Marthaville.

I live up on the Arkansas-Missouri border in the Ozarks......I'm a bit of a black sheep and do my own thing.

I did live in SW Louisiana for a few years and will completely agree it is a miserable, wet winter. I've spent the last ten winters offshore in the Gulf (and before that, the two winters preceeding in the Bering Sea) and the weather most of the time really does suck out there. That said, there was one day last week with temps in the high 70's, dead calm, and I went outside, removed my shirt, and worked on a slingshot for half an hour. It was great to take a little break from winter but keep in mind we were far enough south we were probably on the verge of the subtropical zone.

I also would be interested in seeing your bending jig once you get all your affairs in order. I bent mine on a vise with a small cheater pipe.

Take care and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My Christmas project has been successful beyond my fondest hopes. Yesterday, one brother used his to chase crows out of the feeder near his deer stand. Two of my younger nephews have both destroyed the original bandsets shooting oversized sharp rocks, (fortunately I had spares) Today my son, two nephews, two brothers and I were competing to hit an empty can. One 15 year old nephew was so impressed with the natural I made for myself that he has whittled out his own fork and tied on the bandset I gave him. An unexpected visit from two grandnephews yesterday cost me my natural and a spare bentrod. So far, I've given away 19 Christmas slingshots. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------

